# Is it ringworm?



## will1384 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone. My wife and I had Jake at her uncles house yesterday. He was oudoors all day and interacted a little with her sister's rat terrier. We came home and he had this spot on his inner left thigh. It doesn't seem to itch or anything. Do you guys think it is a bug bite or ringworm? If it is ringworm, what should we treat it with? i read on another forum that you can use athlete's foot cream or any other type of fungal cream. All help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Umm really hard to say from the pics, but a Ringworm is a fungal infection that you can recognize in a dog exhibiting circular hair loss and scaly skin. Ringworm usually disappears by itself, although an antifungal medication MAY be effective. Anyways, puppies and dogs gets bumps, and are allergic to certain things just like humans, but to me NO it don't look like a Ringworm.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that it is just a bug bite. It doesn't look like ringworm. Are you sure that no one pulled off a tick it sorta looks like that. I would use anything on it just watch it and if it doesn't go away in a few days take her to the vets.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Buster has ringworm -









Just got back from the vet. I have pills and medicated shampoo for him.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Awww hope he gets to feeling better.............. that last pic was kinda scary looking!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Poor Buster I hope that feels better real soon.

Hey Will how is Jake doing? I hope all is well.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks! I'll tell Buster :reindeer:


----------



## will1384 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and concerns. Jake is doing great. The spot is gone so it definately wasn't ringworm. I hope Buster gets well soon.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:clap: Glad to hear that Jake is all better. 

Judy how is Buster doing?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm glad that Jake is better. Buster looks a little better, but looks like it will need about a week maybe to clear up - not sure, never treated a canine for ringworm.:flush:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have never done that either. What type of meds is on? Wishing you healthy thoughts Buster!!!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Malaseb medicated shampoo (1x week) and Ketaconazole pills (daily).


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

I had ringworm on my neck and I dont know where the hell it came from but it itched soo bad. Antifungal cream does work but we used something else (my hubby's mom is a nursing assitant) it was some yellow liquid and it stunk! But I'd have to say I went crazy when I had it! lol


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

How do you think buster got the ringworm


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven't been able to figure it out. But it's gone now, hopefully it will stay gone.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

thats great to hear


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

omg poor buster... ive never actually seen ringworm on a dog before!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Ya me either. He's good now, though. I got a lot of weird grass and moss in my back yard. Also he goes to the groomers, I wonder if he coulda caught it there?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

always a good possibility... I thought that humans get ringworm from actual worms that live in standing water? (puddles ect) I could be wrong... thats wut my my my momma says lol


----------

